# youngdon Head'in for the Big 10,000



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey guys & gals---Don just busted 8,000 posts.








yo da man buddy.lol.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah Don you spend to much time







and not enough time







!

But well done!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

As always Congrats., an inspiration for all of us.

I said he would break the 10,000 by Christmas SO you better get a typing!!HA!!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> Yeah Don you spend to much time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that the pot calling the kettle black !! LMAO	Congrats Don. You should have carpal tunnel by say, July 2012 ??? LOL


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well lets all compare the number of times out with a rifle and who's shot what then buddy!?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

way to go Don, always interesting reading your posts.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you gentlemen, I appreciate your friendship and knowledge.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

We appreciate you being here Don.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks.


----------

